# Frozen Semen



## Maxx Starr Vaughan (May 29, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone knows if the value of freezing semen?
If freezing it deteriorates over time?
How long is really suitable for it to be kept? 
Does the percentage also diminish?

What are the guarantees in freezing semen?


sorry told you i ask dumb questions


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The value is that if the dog dies, becomes sterile, or otherwise becomes unbreedable at some point, you still have the option of using them for breeding. 
I'm sure there is some deterioration over time, but the place I have some of my dogs semen stored in has successfully used semen that was stored for 20 years, and produced some large litters with it. Each unit has thousands of sperm in them, and you are only trying to fertilize 5-10 eggs usually, so ...
I don't think there are any guarantees, other than you have the option of still using the male after he's no longer around. How much success you have getting the female pregnant really depends on the method of implant used, and who is doing is. Some people have a 50% success rate, others claim up to 80%.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen or can they name a proven working dog that was produced thru AI? I am very curious about this because it sure would be convienient for me but for some reason I am very biased to the thought that AI will never produce the quality of puppy that a natural breeding would produce. I may be totally off the reservation but thats why I am asking the question I guess I like Nature.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

While we're at it, does anyone know of any scientists that have done significant research that were conceived thru AI??


----------



## Maxx Starr Vaughan (May 29, 2007)

Thank you Kadi for explaining that. 
i think it's great for the dead dogs yes and also if you have a stud who is getting old but want to hold onto his lines.. of course if he's suitable for breeding etc...
thank you for the explination:mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> While we're at it, does anyone know of any scientists that have done significant research that were conceived thru AI??


well, yes, but i'm under a confidentiality agreement....:-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Joel Anderson said:


> Has anyone seen or can they name a proven working dog that was produced thru AI? I am very curious about this because it sure would be convienient for me but for some reason I am very biased to the thought that AI will never produce the quality of puppy that a natural breeding would produce. I may be totally off the reservation but thats why I am asking the question I guess I like Nature.



I don't believe for one minute that the sperm changes through AI or natural breeding. What it is, is what it is. Genetics won't change. DNA won't change.
Just my .02


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Agreed. An enormous amount of money is spent developing new cryopreservation techniques, especially in cattle, pigs, and horses. AI is certainly nothing new. The vast majority of cattle are produced this way nowadays. I read a paper from the 1930s where they did it to horses as an experiment of how uterine environment affects postnatal growth (they AIed Shetland mares with Shire semen and vice versa and tracked the growth of the foals). Joel, are you sure you are not thinking of IVF? In vitro fertilization is quite a bit more tricky. 

A few weeks ago, I was at the Society for the Study of Reproduction conference in San Antonio presenting my research from grad school and there is certainly a whole subsection of the conference devoted to that topic of improving IVF. Though "collection" for some males is no picnic!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... (they AIed Shetland mares with Shire semen and vice versa and tracked the growth of the foals).


so how did that turn out maren? BTW-glad you checked in :-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Though "collection" for some males is no picnic!


who cares? as long as they give it up:roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> who cares? as long as they give it up:roll:


That's just cold hearted! :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, now that I think about it, I saw a poster at the conference from the National Zoo about how they electroejaculate pandas for semen collection.  Poor pandas! :lol: I helped electroejaculate a bull in the fall with a mixed practice vet for a semen check and I felt really sorry for the bull. He was NOT having a good time! Even the owner was like, "is he supposed to sound like that?"

And thanks for noticing my absence for the last few weeks. ;-) Was at the conference for a week and we just moved into our new (well, new to us!) house. Haven't done a lick of dog training in the last three weeks beyond some targeting work with Fawkes for agility.  Bob and Trooper are so going to be ahead of me and Fawkes if I can get back to training. And I start vet school in a little over a week.


----------

